# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  اهم المواقع لمعظم الاجهزة والشفرات والفلاشات

## yassirali66

*  اجهزة الميتا بوكس الكورية

http://****box.cjb.net/

احهزة الستاروي والاورين والستارفجن والسانيوالصيني والميتابوكس الصيني

http://www.sat-2005.com/

http://www.starwayelectronics.com/down/

احهزة الترومان

http://www.truman1.com/downloads.htm

اجهزة ستارترك وتعمل على الترومان 150 مثل ستارترك 550دي

http://www.starsw.com/


اجهزة استرا والستاركوم والستارسات 

http://www.satsw.net/

http://www.satdw.com/

http://p321.com/upload/starsat/

اجهزة تيكنوسات والسانيووالسمارت

http://www.smart.jo/html/downloads.htm

http://www.kachlan.com/Support_page/Support.htm

http://www.tnt2.shows.it/

http://www.dsrsoftware.com/

http://www.amstrad.galerisi.com/

http://www.saker-sat.com/

http://www.technosat-uae.com/*******s_downloads.html






اجهزة السوني سات

http://www.sony-sat.com/SW/Sonysat/software_en.php

اجهزةالاسترفوكس والميكرواكس

http://www.astrovox.biz/home.aspx

مواقع بالباتشات للاجهزة المنتشرة عربيا

الموقع التركي

http://www.tnt2.shows.it/

http://www.sismanturk.de/

الموقع الروسي

http://www.satcity.ru/

http://www.digitalpaltform-upload.de/

http://www.croteam-sat.org/

افضل موقع للشفرات على الاطلاق

http://www.rdi-sat.com/

http://www.funfiles.cc/

موقع للترددات والاقمارويعتبر الموقع افضل الموقع

http://www.lyngsat.com/

موقع لفلاشات الريسيغرات

http://www.tnt2.shows.it/

http://www.tele-satellite.com

http://www.tele-satellite-arabic.com

مواقع بعض الاجهزة الرقمية

www.alcad.net

www.atlanta-digital.com

www.amt.co.kr

www.arion.co.kr

www.asc-tec.de

www.acusat.com

www.neosat.com

www.cavel.com

www.chrisat.be

www.international-tv.com

www.comstar.com.tw

www.dke.co.kr

www.dynapax.com.tw

www.emp-centauri.cz

www.e-sax.com
 



*

----------

